# Neptune EQ 230 firmware question



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

For Ken:

Do you know if there are any firmware updates/upgrades that may be applicable to the Neptune unit? I had purchased my unit early Jan and was wondering if/how any firmware upgrades would/could be applied when available.

Thanks,
Erle


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Good day Erle,

I have checked the software version of your unit. To date there is no firmware upgrade to the unit you purchased; you have the most up to date software available. If and when we update our software, we will offer a free upgrade to all neptuneEQ owners, regardless of the age of the unit. In the event that the software upgrade requires a hardware modification to add a new feature, we will perform that upgrade at our cost.

Also, if you have a suggestion about something you would like changed in the software: (maybe some operation is bothering you, you think of something that would make your life easier etc), please let us know! We're very open to input, and are always glad to hear from our customers.

Ken


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Hello Ken:

Thank you for the prompt response (as usual). I appreciate the information and am delighted to hear that I would get the upgrade if/when it is needed. Right now I am very happy with the unit and performance but am always on the lookout for any technological enhancements . 

I commend you on your high level of customer service - I have been impressed since the day I started my quest and inquiries!

Regards,
Erle


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Well thank you Erle!

I was worried that my response was too slow. Since it has been slow here in our forum (ok, dead ), I got complacent and stopped looking every day; my bad! :bigsmile: I would never intentionally allow a customer or potential customer wait for an answer to a question.

And I'm very glad to hear that you're enjoying your EQ. I have found that when you really miss it is if you remove it for some reason. I recently did some remodeling in my living room and removed it to get it out of harms way. It didn't take more than a few hours before I decided I would find some way to put it back and keep it safe, so I reorganized my system.

I'll be sure to check here every day from now on. I apologize for the delay.

Your question did make me think about how firmware upgrades (or the need to do so) could be detected. I think I'll add a section to our website listing software versions, and the reason for any change. That way, any customer can look whenever he wants to, and see if their software is current, or if not, if he feels it's worth upgrading. Thanks for that; I think it will be a nice benefit.

Ken


----------



## fones4cell (Nov 4, 2009)

we will love to get one


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you Ahmed, it's nice to see interest in our product.


----------



## franin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Ive been intrested in this product. Im in Australia and what is the availabilty of this product in Australia?


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello Franin, thank you very much for your interest and inquiry!

We are indeed represented in Australia. Our distributor is in Sydney (across the country from you), but they will definitely take care of you. Their contact information is:

Company: Mareor
Contact: Gerben Van Duyl
E-mail: [email protected]
Company info: T: +61 (0)2 9452 2148, M: +61 (422) 612 846, F: +61 (2) 9475 4439
46 Tristram Road, Beacon Hill, Sydney NSW 2100, AUSTRALIA

Please contact Gerben, he is a very nice fellow and he will make sure your experience is a good one! I'll email him and tell him you may be contacting him.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Ken:

Any firmware updates? I know you had spoken of one earlier this year but I was wondering if that actually came about?

Let me know,
Thanks,
Erle


----------

